# Bingo Lingo 2 (THE GAME HAS BEGUN)



## daisyg

Please join SM BINGO LINGO 2....I promise it will be great fun. 

You have until Sunday(2/8/09) night to join and send in your list.

Here is how to play….

Each Player will select 30 words from a list of 40 words I will provide. All 40 words will be tossed into a hat. I will draw words from the hat daily and post them on a Spoiled Maltese Bingo Lingo thread. You cross the words off your list as they are called out. Be the first one to post your BINGO!! on the thread to win the game. I am hoping to have more than one prize so there will be more than one winner so you post your BINGO even if someone already did.

CONFUSED???
Okay let me break it down.....

I am gonna put a 40 word list and from that list you are gonna choose 30 and pm me what 30 you chose. After everyone gets their words to me I will begin the game.

For example....so I drew the word BALL from the hat.....I will post on the thread that the word ball has been chosen and if it is a word on your list you simply scratch it off you list and now you have 29 words to go before you get BINGO!!

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns.

I want everyone to play soooooo please participate....PLEASE WITH A CHERRY ON TOP!!

*Yes this time I will let you know a time more less when words will be posted. 

Also if we have enough prizes I will through in riddles every now and then for instant prize wins. 

Sounds like we are going to have some FUN!  
* 
THE BINGO WORD LIST
(choose exactly 30 words from this list to form your "bingo card")
NOTE: Easily choose your words, by selecting all of them, copy then paste into a PM and send them to me. Erase 10 words from the list, then waaalaaahh! You have your chosen bingo card list!

Maltese
Poodle
English Toy Spaniel 
Dalmatian
Siberian Husky 
Brussels Griffion
Collie 
Shih Tzu
Papillon 
Yorkshire Terrier
Bichon Frise 
Akita
Basset Hound 
English Setter
German Shepard 
Italian Greyhound
Pointer 
Golden Retriever
Shetland Sheepdog 
Pug
Chihuahua 
Dachshund
Bulldog 
Beagle
Afghan Hound 
Weimaraner
West Highland White Terrier 
Miniature Schnauzer
Miniature Pinsher 
Labrador Retriever
Pomeranian 
Doberman Pinsher
Chow Chow 
Bloodhound
Brittany 
Boxer
Mastif 
Lhasa Apso
Lakeland Terrier 
Whippet

You'll need to pm me the list of your 30 selected words. Along with your SM ID, your real name.

PM me with the words "SM BINGO LINGO" in the subject line.

LAST DAY TO ENTER WILL BE : SUnday 02/08/09 

Game will begin on Monday 02/09/09

I can't wait to start.


****If you have decided to donate a prize pm me with what it is so I can include you in the list!

* SM BINGO LINGO PRIZES**:

**SM BINGO LINGO PRIZES**:


**(3) Bows by Daisy* *(winner:xo Daisy Baby ox)*
*
(1) Biggy Blanket donated by Lillykins **(winner:Sparkey)*
*
(1) Dog Necklace (Small) Donated by NJDrake **(winner:KAG)*
*
(1) Dog Necklace (MED) Donated by NJDrake **(winner:Cupcake)*
*
(1) BE Eyeshadow donated by MandyMC **(winner:Madisons Mom)*
*
(1) Bag of Buddy Biscuits donated by Lacie's Mom **(winner:Lillykins)*
* 
(1) Handmade Sweater donated by Sparkey's Mom **(winner:Hunter's Mom)**

(1) $15 Gift Certificate for www.Luvmyfurbaby.com from LuvmyFurBaby **(winner:Jennifer Hope)*
*
(1) Custom Harness (boy/girl) donated by Cupcake07 **(winner:Jerricks)*
*
(1) Custom Harness (boy/girl) donated by Cupcake07 **(winner:Rosie Toby)*
*
(1) Jelly Jar Candle from Bobbie's Handmade Candles donated by Deuce **(winner:Cosy)*
*
(2) Purple Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner:KrisT)*
*
(2) Orange Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner:Jodublin)*
*
(2) Pink Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winneriamonds Mommy)*
*
(1) Handmade Gift Basket (Toy, Treat, and bows or bandana) **(winner:Tigerpawswhit)*
*
(1) Bath and Body Work Gift Set donated by Harry's Mom **(winner:**Sassy's Mom**)*
*
(1) Handmade NapMAT donated by Madison's Mom **(winner:NJDrake)*
*
(1) Madam Brush donated by KAG **(winner:Mandy MC)**

**Not shown in order that will be given out!

Prizes given for quick win contest*
*Prizes given for Bingo Lingo winners*

***UPDATE****
Here are the People that are participating so far....if you are on this list I have received your list!

mom2Bijou
Tigerpawswhit
Lillykins
KrisT
Jerricks
HuntersMom
xo DaisyBaby xo
Cupcake2007
Deuce
Luvmyfurbaby
LaciesMommy
Sicillian Rose
PebblesMama
Angel's mom
ggenchur
RosieToby
NJDrake
Harrysmom
Deborah
Jodublin
Madisonsmom
JenniferHope423
AngelSugar
MandyMC65
DiamondsMommy
Mimi2
KAG
Sparkey
Cosy
SassyMommy
Reenie
Revakb2
2MaltMom

~Daisy


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

You can put me down for a GC of $15 from Luvmyfurbaby.com


----------



## deuce

I will donate an 8oz Handmade JellyJar Candle......


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

I can donate a little handmade doggy gift basket, they include a toy, some treats and an accessory like bows or a bandana.


----------



## daisyg

BUMP!!! Send in your list!

~Daisy


----------



## daisyg

LAST DAY TO SIGN UP!!!

PLEASE SEND IN YOUR WORDS!

~DAISY


----------



## MandyMc65

I almost forgot!

Good thing I checked SM before I shut down my computer for the night!

Let the games begin!!!


----------



## daisyg

*
FIRST WORD.......is......*
*
Labrador Retriever *


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OMG -- I've got that one. In honor of Nellie (Jerry's Black Lab). :aktion033: :chili: 

Just keeping my fingers crossed that my utilities don't go out this time. LOL :biggrin: 

OK - one word down -- 29 more to go. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## daisyg

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 9 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722631


> OMG -- I've got that one. In honor of Nellie (Jerry's Black Lab). :aktion033: :chili:
> 
> Just keeping my fingers crossed that my utilities don't go out this time. LOL :biggrin:
> 
> OK - one word down -- 29 more to go. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


LOL...I remember last time.....keeping my fingers crossed for you too!!

~Daisy


----------



## SicilianRose

YAY!!! Got the first one.


----------



## Gemma

:chili: got it


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

:sHa_banana: :chili: Oh yeeeah! 1 down, 29 to go! Keep picking mine!!! LOL :sHa_banana: :chili:


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Feb 9 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722672


> :sHa_banana: :chili: Oh yeeeah! 1 down, 29 to go! Keep picking mine!!! LOL :sHa_banana: :chili:[/B]


i got i to


----------



## Madison's Mom

Woo Hoo! GOT IT!

Just got out of a meeting with the VP for Enrollment Management and the first thing I did was check to see if a word was posted!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

I almost forgot too! Got the first one YAY!!


----------



## The A Team

Hey! Wait just a minute here!!!! I was away last week and am just now seeing this post!!!!! :smmadder: 

DARN!!!!!! Daisy, you're gonna have to do this again soon....


----------



## daisyg

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 9 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722719


> Hey! Wait just a minute here!!!! I was away last week and am just now seeing this post!!!!! :smmadder:
> 
> DARN!!!!!! Daisy, you're gonna have to do this again soon.... [/B]


Since you were gone last week and TOLD US "Don't do anything exciting"...I will make an exception....to be fair just make sure the first word is not on your list.


Daisy


----------



## krisT

Oh no! That was one of the first ones I deleted  

I had a lab growing up and she ate everything including 2 pool covers and the posts outside. I think I may have put too much thought into the whole process :huh: 

This is fun! Is there one word a day or more than one?


----------



## mom2bijou

:thmbup: Got it too!


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Feb 9 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722727


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 9 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722719





> Hey! Wait just a minute here!!!! I was away last week and am just now seeing this post!!!!! :smmadder:
> 
> DARN!!!!!! Daisy, you're gonna have to do this again soon.... [/B]


Since you were gone last week and TOLD US "Don't do anything exciting"...I will make an exception....to be fair just make sure the first word is not on your list.

 
Daisy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, I'm ready. :blush: Thanks for waiting......


----------



## daisyg

*WORD #2*

*Bichon Frise *


----------



## pebble's mama

Yay!! 2/2!! arty:


----------



## The A Team

Woo Hoo!!! I have Bichon!!!! ok, I'm on a roll now..... :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy

2/2 :chili:


----------



## njdrake

2/2 me too!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OMG -- was so into thinking about Puppy Names that I ALMOST forgot to look at the next Bingo word. Glad I remembered. :smheat: 

Yep - the 2nd one is on my list too. So I'm at 2 out of 2 -- only 28 more to go.


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Feb 9 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722752


> *WORD #2*
> 
> *Bichon Frise *[/B]


yes i got that one also


----------



## jodublin

at last i have that one only 29 to go :smheat:  jo


----------



## Gemma




----------



## angel's mom

2 for 2! Keep up the good work, Daisy!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Woohoooo!! 2 outta 2! :yahoo: :rochard: :rockon: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MandyMc65

:dancing banana: But, I won't tell...  I want everyone to think I'm doing better than I am :smtease:


----------



## revakb2

Yea, only 28 to go :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy

Im 2/2!!!! :yahoo: GO BRITTANY, GO BRITTANY! Im on a roll!! Keep em comin Daisy! :yahoo:


----------



## SicilianRose

sigh missed the second word.


----------



## daisyg

*Word #3*

WHIPPET


----------



## njdrake

I love Whippets! 3/3


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Oh Boy - 3 out of 3!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pebble's mama

3/3 woo hoo! :yahoo:


----------



## Madison's Mom

WHIPPET GOOD!

(You are all probably too young to remember DEVO!)


----------



## The A Team

2 out of 3!! And that's only because I got a late start :smmadder: 

watch out, I'm going to come barrelling past you guys to win!!!! :chili: 





(I don't remember Devo - so I guess that makes me young!!! COOL!!!)


----------



## krisT

:brownbag: 1/3 for me! :brownbag:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Feb 10 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723330


> WHIPPET GOOD!
> 
> (You are all probably too young to remember DEVO!)[/B]


I'm 26 and I remember Devo, when I saw this I cracked up laughing!!! I had the mental picture of the guy in the video with the silly red hat and the whip and him whipping the clothes off of the mannequin looking lady! Very funny!

Oh and 3/3!!!! GO ME!!!!! arty:


----------



## Madison's Mom

This is sooooo bad!

WHIP IT GOOD


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Feb 10 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723351


> This is sooooo bad!
> 
> WHIP IT GOOD[/B]


yes i got that one to.


----------



## SicilianRose

QUOTE (krisT @ Feb 10 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723342


> :brownbag: 1/3 for me! :brownbag:[/B]



You are not alone. :smcry:


----------



## jodublin

1/3 for me :duh oh:


----------



## MandyMc65

Ooo I have that one AND I have one of those! 
[attachment=48180:Joey_on_Beach.jpg]

He was almost named Devo - but it didn't fit and I found out, not very original 

And I'm only 25, and I remember Devo! C'mon now!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

3/3 woooohooo! :chili: :hump: arty: Stella says, "momma i hope you do weally good so I can gets a prwesent!"


----------



## Gemma

this is cool, thanks Daisy for the pictures. I had no clue. I'm so bad at knowing most of the breeds. this is a good lesson for me other than having fun playing  oh by the way 3/3 :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## angel's mom

Don't think I have that one. My list is at home and I'm at work, but I'm pretty sure I took that one off.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Feb 10 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723330


> WHIPPET GOOD!
> 
> (You are all probably too young to remember DEVO!)[/B]



ROTFL I remember them and my daughter still says that.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

0/3 - I was never good at these types of games  I only remember DEVO and the red hats from that movie with Kate Hudson. I wasn't allowed to have MTV


----------



## diamonds mommy

2/3 whippets suck.....just kiddin.....next word please!! :smmadder:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Do you not like me or something????? :huh:


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 10 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723602


> Do you not like me or something????? :huh:[/B]


Just think, only 12 more to go and you'll be sure to have the rest of them!


----------



## daisyg

*WORD #4*

*English Setter*


----------



## Madison's Mom

WOW - I'm 4/4!


----------



## mom2bijou

:thmbdn: Missed that one!


----------



## diamonds mommy

:huh: 2/4.......THIS IS NOT GOOD.... :brownbag: ....

COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC.....DIAMOND IS STEALING ALL MY SHOES OUT OF MY CLOSET AND THEY ARE ALMOST AS BIG AS HER AND SHE IS TRYING TO SHAKE THEM AS IF SHE IS A MINI PITBULL :rofl: !!! SHE IS TOO DARN CUTE!!! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose

:crying 2: I missed that one too. :hysteric: ugh 1 out of 4.


----------



## njdrake

:biggrin: 4/4

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jodublin

2/4 .. :smtease:


----------



## ggenchur

i missed that one


----------



## daisyg

*Word 5&6*

Yorkshire Terrier

West Highland White Terrier


----------



## pebble's mama

5/6!!! :dancing banana:


----------



## SicilianRose

YAY FINALLY!!!! Now I have 3 out of 6 :chili:


----------



## mimi2

5/6


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Feb 11 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724419


> YAY FINALLY!!!! Now I have 3 out of 6 :chili:[/B]


 yes i got both of them yes yes yes thank you .


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Yeah!!! 3/6 We are getting somewhere now.


----------



## revakb2

5/6 doing good :chili:


----------



## tigerpawswhit

:chili: 5/6 here too! :chili:


----------



## njdrake

:chili: :chili: 6/6  :chili: :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy

Back on a roll 4/6 :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

6/6 -- doing good so far. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom

I knew I had these! I have a Yorkie right now and used to have a Westie!

I, too, am 6/6!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Ok, I can't resist! 6/6!!!! Wahooooo!! :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## jodublin

2/4  jo


----------



## The A Team

5/6 here. I might have been 6/6 if I hadn't gotten a late start!! :angry:


----------



## Cupcake2007

any words today?!


----------



## Gemma

oops, been busy at work sorry 

but ...

*6/6 * arty: 

I hope I didn't send Daisy all 40 words


----------



## daisyg

Okay sorry yesterday I worked with HUBBY and got home a bit late and duh......crashed out I was TIRED. LOL

but here are two words.....

*Words 7&8*
*Italian Greyhound

Pug*</span>


----------



## Madison's Mom

Strikes 1 and 2 for me!


----------



## The A Team

6/8 good, but probably not good enough!!


----------



## SicilianRose

5 out of 8 here. :smheat:


----------



## njdrake

Oh NO!! 7/8 darn Pug!


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 13 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725521


> Oh NO!! 7/8 darn Pug![/B]


i got them also


----------



## krisT

Oh no! 5/8 for us


----------



## pebble's mama

5/8, didn't have either of the last two words :smmadder:


----------



## jodublin

3/8 :bysmilie:


----------



## jenniferhope423

5/8 keep those words coming...


----------



## diamonds mommy

5/8......PUG messed me up :smmadder:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

7/8....I knew I should have picked Italian Greyhound! :smmadder: :smcry:


----------



## Gemma

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 13 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725521


> Oh NO!! 7/8 darn Pug![/B]


HAHA :smtease: 

8/8  :sHa_banana:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

8/8 :chili: :chili: 

OK -- I will be in Phoenix this weekend visiting Jerry -- so, please don't pull any words that aren't on my list until I get back. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Reenie

OOOOOPS - I didn't realize I was suppposed to post each day - yikes!

So far, I have
Yorkshire Terrier, Bichon Frise, English Setter, Pug, West Highland White Terrier, and Labrador Retriver.


----------



## njdrake

Ok Daisy ..... where's our new words? I have to catch back up. 
I liked it much better when I had them all. :smilie_tischkante: Down one!


----------



## daisyg

Happy Valentines Day!!!!

Words 9 & 10
*
Miniature Pinsher

Lhasa Apso*


----------



## pebble's mama

7/10!!


----------



## Madison's Mom

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Feb 14 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726588


> 7/10!![/B]


Me, too!


----------



## MandyMc65

:chili: :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose

Woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo...on a roll!!! Keep them coming. B)


----------



## njdrake

:chili: :chili: 9/10 :chili: :chili:


----------



## jodublin

5/10 ... :sweatdrop:


----------



## krisT

6/10 trying to stay afloat :smheat:


----------



## deuce

7 out of 8 :chili: :chili: keep em coming :chili: :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy

:mellow: 6/10!!! Minature Pinsher....not good!!!


----------



## revakb2

9/10 YEA :chili:


----------



## njdrake

Daisy! More words!!


----------



## daisyg

Words 11&12

*Siberian Husky *

*Beagle*


----------



## daisyg

*A Quick Prize riddle will be posted in approx.......2 hrs.....HEADS UP!!!!

~DAISY*


----------



## pebble's mama

9/12! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Feb 16 2009, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727684


> 9/12! :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



ditto!!


----------



## ggenchur

imissed one but 2


----------



## njdrake

:chili: :chili: 11/12 :chili: :chili: 

More words Daisy! Only 19 to go LOL


----------



## Madison's Mom

9/12 here - 

ZOEY AND TESS ARE KICKING BUTT!


----------



## jodublin

:yahoo: i have 6/12


----------



## lillykins

QUOTE (jodublin @ Feb 16 2009, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727727


> :yahoo: i have 6/12[/B]


good lord, you're upbeat!! I love that!!


----------



## The A Team

Yikes!!! I'm falling behind!!!! 7/12 :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

11/12 -- how could you have pulled a word that wasn't on my list???? :smpullhair: 

Oh well -- so far, so good. :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah

11 out of 12,

Daisy you do good work. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Please keep it up!


----------



## daisyg

Here is the riddle.......
GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Feb 16 2009, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727846


> Here is the riddle.......
> GOOD LUCK!!!!![/B]


British Bulldog?? :huh:


----------



## Madison's Mom

ENGLISH BULLDOG?


----------



## daisyg

The correct answer is English Bulldog!!

CONGRATS MADISON's MOM.

You can contact Lacie's mom for more info on your prize.

Should I do another puzzle now????


----------



## rosietoby

Oh man I missed the riddle! Oh well, I still have 10/12!!!! :chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom

HOORAY!!!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

I was checking for the riddle and missed it by a couple of minutes


----------



## Gemma

I'm here and 12/12 :faint: 

I'm not good at riddles so don't worry about me being MIA for those


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Feb 16 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727857


> Should I do another puzzle now????[/B]


Sure!  I was *SO* close on the last one!


----------



## krisT

6/12 :hiding:


----------



## njdrake

Can we have more Bingo words? Please please please!!!


----------



## diamonds mommy

:huh: I don't think I'm doin so good anymore!


----------



## diamonds mommy

8/12


----------



## SicilianRose

Are there any new words today?

so far I have 8/12


----------



## Madison's Mom

Daisy hasn't posted in a couple of days. That makes me worry about her. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## SicilianRose

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Feb 18 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729395


> Daisy hasn't posted in a couple of days. That makes me worry about her. Has anyone heard from her?[/B]


I'm really worried about Daisy. I was gone until late last night and I saw on my caller ID that she had called. It was too late to call her back so I tried to PM her but her box was full. I sent an email and checked Bingo to see if she had been on. I called a little while ago but got voicemail. I'm truly worried about her. I'm going to try calling again in a little while and if I hear anything I'll let you know. Her ticker says she's due in 41 days but I'm thinking it was around the first of March. 
If anyone else has heard from her please let us know. I'm getting more concerned by the minute.


----------



## Madison's Mom

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 18 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729410


> I'm getting more concerned by the minute. [/B]



Me, too. Please let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## njdrake

Daisy's fine! I just talked to her and she's just been busy. She's promised she will not be MIA like this again. I'm so relieved! :smheat: 
She isn't due until the last of March. 
She'll be on in a little while with more words.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Phew! That's a relief! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## daisyg

FIRST OF ALL SORRY!!!! Promise not to go MIA again! :biggrin: 

Here are 13&14

Shetland Sheepdog

Weimaraner


----------



## SicilianRose

Happy to hear that all is well.  


SO far I have 9/14 :mellow: Hoping I can recover from this. :smheat:


----------



## Madison's Mom

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Feb 18 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729458


> FIRST OF ALL SORRY!!!! Promise not to go MIA again! :biggrin:[/B]


I'm just glad to know all is well - I'm a professional "worrier" and I'm very good at it!

I'm 11/14 - hanging in there.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Daisy -- glad that everything is OK and that were just busy. Wasn't your Mom visiting?

13/14 -- still doing good. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## njdrake

We love you Daisy so you can't give us a scare like that again LOL :wub: 

:chili: 13/14 :chili: 

We need more words! I'm on a roll.


----------



## daisyg

*Words 15&16

Akita

Poodle*


----------



## MandyMc65

So glad everything is okay! :smheat: 

However, I don't have my list with me 

So you can't finish today!!!


----------



## njdrake

Thanks Daisy!!

:celebrate - fireworks: 15/16 :aktion033:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

14/16!! :yahoo: arty: :yahoo: I vote that Daisy put her feet up and rest so that she can give all her attention to herself and her little guy growing inside! Oh and all her SM friends!  Glad everything is ok Daisy!


----------



## krisT

9/16 :shocked: 

Maybe there is a prize for getting all of the words I marked off :biggrin:


----------



## Madison's Mom

12/16 :blink: 

I'm falling behind!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

14/16 :chili: :chili:


----------



## tigerpawswhit

14/16 here too!


----------



## harrysmom

I have 14/16 too!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy

11/16.....Could it be worse??!! LOL!


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 18 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729737


> 11/16.....Could it be worse??!! LOL![/B]


Yes! You could have 9/16 like me! LOL


----------



## jodublin

start worrying i am catching up i have 9/16 :chili: :chili: 
hi Daisy :grouphug: jo


----------



## daisyg

Words 17 & 18
*
Pointer

Basset Hound*


----------



## njdrake

OH NO!! 
I was only down one but I didn't have either of these words. I'm taking a big backslide. :shocked: 15/18

More words Daisy!!


----------



## mom2bijou

UGH! Only 14/18 now!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

13/18 - I'm coming back from the dead!!! YEAH ME!


----------



## pebble's mama

13/18


----------



## krisT

Ok I am 9/18 :bysmilie: 

Did I chose words from the same list?


----------



## revakb2

12/18 for me.


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (krisT @ Feb 19 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730616


> Ok I am 9/18 :bysmilie:
> 
> Did I chose words from the same list?[/B]



You're funny! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose

*sigh* 11/18 :mellow:


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Feb 20 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730662


> *sigh* 11/18 :mellow:[/B]


i am not doing good either .


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

15 for 18 so far....could be better...could be worse. Oh well.


----------



## diamonds mommy

13/18......only 17 more to go.


----------



## jodublin

QUOTE (krisT @ Feb 20 2009, 03:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730616


> Ok I am 9/18 :bysmilie:
> 
> Did I chose words from the same list?[/B]


10/18 ...i think i have the same list as you :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

oh no!!!! Daisy what's happening here? I'm falling behind 11/18 DARN!!!

I LOVE to win :smmadder:


----------



## daisyg

LOL!!! You all are too funny! :biggrin: 

Here are word 19 & 20
*
Brussels Griffion

Chow Chow*


----------



## Gemma

yay, finally I missed one :chili: :smheat: i was beginning to think that I was cheating or something, lol


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Feb 20 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730894


> yay, finally I missed one :chili: :smheat: i was beginning to think that I was cheating or something, lol[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


I started out great but once again I missed one!! :w00t: 
I've got to catch up! 16/20


----------



## revakb2

14/20 Yuck, well today was better I got 2. I was also beginning to think I copied the wrong list.

Faye, do have esp or something? lol


----------



## tigerpawswhit

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Feb 20 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730894


> yay, finally I missed one :chili: :smheat: i was beginning to think that I was cheating or something, lol[/B]


LOL I was thinking the same thing yesterday! I'm now 17/20.


----------



## jodublin

11/20


----------



## pebble's mama

14/20


----------



## deuce

15/20 :smheat:


----------



## sassy's mommy

17/20 not doing too bad!


----------



## harrysmom

17/20 here, too...... not too bad!!!


----------



## MandyMc65

:chili: 

Although I don't know if I have those words!


----------



## The A Team

This is a dumb game :bysmilie: (becaue I'm not doing very well) 12/20 Booooohoooooo :smcry: 

Let's start again.....


----------



## angel's mom

15 down, 15 to go. half way there.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Awwww Maaaaaaan, I'm out of town visiting my parents and some friends and forgot to bring my list with me! Now I won't know til Monday if I got any! Dangit! Do we have an emoticon that is kicking dirt?! LOL Booooo! :thmbdn:


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Feb 21 2009, 01:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731210


> Awwww Maaaaaaan, I'm out of town visiting my parents and some friends and forgot to bring my list with me! Now I won't know til Monday if I got any! Dangit! Do we have an emoticon that is kicking dirt?! LOL Booooo! :thmbdn:[/B]


i fell the same way i am not doing great .


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Feb 21 2009, 01:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731210


> Awwww Maaaaaaan, I'm out of town visiting my parents and some friends and forgot to bring my list with me! Now I won't know til Monday if I got any! Dangit! Do we have an emoticon that is kicking dirt?! LOL Booooo! :thmbdn:[/B]


i fell the same way i am not doing great .


----------



## diamonds mommy

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 20 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731070


> This is a dumb game :bysmilie: (becaue I'm not doing very well) 12/20 Booooohoooooo :smcry:
> 
> Let's start again.....[/B]



14/20.....I need a new list!


----------



## SicilianRose

There might be some hope. :smheat: 13/20


----------



## Lacie's Mom

16/20 -- I think I'm falling behind. We need words that are on MY list!!!!


----------



## krisT

11/20 Better watch out! Here we come! Hehe :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## daisyg

Sorry been moving hehe....here are words 21 & 22....
*
Maltese

Brittany *


----------



## mimi2

16/22.......come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake

yea!!! :aktion033: had those 18/22 :chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy

18/22 :chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom

17/22 :aktion033: 

Still hanging on!


----------



## SicilianRose

14/22 so far one of two each time so far. :smheat: I am hoping to get two or two the next time. :smheat:


----------



## angel's mom

17 of 22. 

So, how many did not have "maltese"?????


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 22 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732381


> 17 of 22.
> 
> So, how many did not have "maltese"?????[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## jodublin

:wub: 13/22......jane i had maltese


----------



## Lacie's Mom

18/22 :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (jodublin @ Feb 23 2009, 06:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732509


> :wub: 13/22......jane i had maltese[/B]



I just have this funny little feeling that everyone had Maltese. Just a guess :yes:


----------



## daisyg

*Words 23 & 24*

*Bulldog

Dalmatian*


----------



## sassy's mommy

19/24 :chili:


----------



## njdrake

OH NO!! :w00t: I missed both of those. I'm sure getting behind in a hurry! 
:brownbag: 18/24


----------



## diamonds mommy

18/24!.....coming back!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I feel redeemed Daisy does love me 20/24!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 23 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732656


> 18/24!.....coming back![/B]


 Same here!


----------



## daisyg

There are only a couple of words left....I'm getting nervous this is usually when I start getting stalked LOL!

I'm thinking this game will finish Wednesday????
*
Okay also heads up 2 riddles will be given today!!! One coming up in approx.....1 hour!*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

20/24 :chili: :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose

15/24 :smheat:


----------



## jodublin

15/24 :chili: :chili:


----------



## daisyg

Quick Prize Game

Unscramble the sentence below to win....
*(3) Bows by Daisy


*poilsde aleemst si llfu fo oeeppl atth ear iddheeakrtn dan iinvgg......ew rae ytulr eessbld ot eb a rapt fo cshu a arget miflay.

GOODLUCK!!!!


----------



## Gemma

just 8 more words for me please


----------



## njdrake

poilsde aleemst si llfu fo oeeppl atth ear iddheeakrtn dan iinvgg......ew rae ytulr eessbld ot eb a rapt fo cshu a arget miflay.


Spoiled Maltese is full of people that are kindhearted and giving......we are truly blessed to be a part of such a great family.

(3) Bows by Daisy :aktion033:


----------



## daisyg

CONGRATS!!!!! Jane that was fast and good.....I thought it would have taken longer hehe!

PM me to see what colors of bows you need..thanks!

*NEXT GAME IN 1 HOUR!!!*


----------



## tigerpawswhit

darn! "kindhearted" gave me all kinds of trouble lol. Congrats njdrake!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Wow - that was fast! You had it solved before I even saw the riddle. Congrats!


----------



## jodublin

spoiled maltese is full of people that are kind hearted and giving we are truly blessed to be part of a great family :amen:


----------



## Cosy

17/24 I'm a late bloomer.


----------



## krisT

15/24
We still have hope for the riddles :biggrin:


----------



## daisyg

Riddle for.....
*(2) Yellow Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit
*** unless she wins.
*
Hola.....I am a of the toy group...I am usually seen in the arms of some celebrity. What Breed am I??


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Feb 23 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732847


> Riddle for.....
> *(2) Yellow Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit
> *** unless she wins.
> *
> Hola.....I am a of the toy group...I am usually seen in the arms of some celebrity. What Breed am I??[/B]


Hmm....chihuahua?


----------



## daisyg

Word #25

*Lakeland Terrier *


----------



## daisyg

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 23 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732848


> QUOTE (DaisyG @ Feb 23 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732847





> Riddle for.....
> *(2) Yellow Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit
> *** unless she wins.
> *
> Hola.....I am a of the toy group...I am usually seen in the arms of some celebrity. What Breed am I??[/B]


Hmm....chihuahua?
[/B][/QUOTE]

THAT WAS SUPER FAST!!!

And yes you win!!!!

please contact *Tigerpawswhit *so that you can give her your info for your prize.

~daisy


----------



## krisT

Darn just missed it by a hair  

I did get that last one so now Im 16/25 B)


----------



## Hunter's Mom

drat - I had to run to the copier and I missed it  congrats!


----------



## ggenchur

hi i did have maltese and lakeland terrier


----------



## jodublin

16/25


----------



## Lacie's Mom

21/25 :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

19/25 - YEAH ME


----------



## sassy's mommy

:chili: 20/25


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 23 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733068


> :chili: 20/25[/B]


what is going on i don't understand i got an e mail on this topic but i cant understand it will some one please e mail me i am confussesd right now. it to early to be thinking my babies wke me up early this morning and i did not even have tea yet.


----------



## diamonds mommy

18/25


----------



## jodublin

just noticed on the bingo tread that it has had 2352 views so far ?? wow DAISY :smheat: ..


----------



## njdrake

Daisy! Where are you, we need words ....... lots of words!! (the ones on my list will do)  

I need to try to catch up. 18/25 :blink:


----------



## mimi2

I concur! I'm jonesing for words!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Are you too busy giving birth or something?


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 24 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733675


> Are you too busy giving birth or something? [/B]



That is not an acceptable excuse. :HistericalSmiley:  Just kidding! I'm sure you're busy with the move.


----------



## Cupcake2007

but she PROMISED not to be MIA again  :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## The A Team

I'm giving up.....16/25....this is just all too stressful for me :bysmilie: :smcry:


----------



## daisyg

LOL...I wish I was giving birth...no I worked and then when I got home I fell down...don't worry nothing happened to baby or me....I just fell...good thing is that I fell in slow motion! and I fell on my knees but no one got hurt other then my legs since I tried to stop the fall from happening and my legs got really sore really fast had to get some rest after that. 

*Word 26*
*
Mastif*


----------



## diamonds mommy

Oh Daisy! 
I hope you are okay! That is awful. You should still be in bed getting rest! I hope everything is okay really, thats scary!


----------



## diamonds mommy

19/26.......Do we get a riddle? I got up early so I wouldn't miss it! Plus me and diamond are still Potty training


----------



## jodublin

hi daisy ,try and take things easy if you can , i hope your legs are not to sore :grouphug: jo


----------



## pebble's mama

19/26


----------



## daisyg

*Word #27

*</span>*Papillon *</span>


----------



## jodublin

17/26


----------



## diamonds mommy

20/27


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 24 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733714


> I'm giving up.....16/25....this is just all too stressful for me :bysmilie: :smcry:[/B]


Hang in there, it will get better! B)


----------



## njdrake

I had that one!!  I have a lot of catching up to do. 19/27 :shocked:


----------



## sassy's mommy

:chili: 22/27 :chili:


----------



## KAG

Bingo...only kidding.
22/27
xoxoxo


----------



## pebble's mama

20/27!


----------



## SicilianRose

Finally, I am on a roll, lol!! 18/27 :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2

Yuck, I'm getting more and more behind. 16/27 Where are all the dogs on my list? :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

22/27!!! Yippee :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Daisy -- you take good care of yourself and don't overdo it. We worry about you. :bysmilie:


----------



## daisyg

Word #28

*Afgan Hound*


----------



## krisT

19/28 :biggrin: 

I love little papillons!


----------



## mom2bijou

20/28.....Bingo seemed much harder this time around lol!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

23/28!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Keep my words coming (but only my words).


----------



## Cosy

20/28 woe is me


----------



## daisyg

*German Shepard

Doberman Pinsher*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Daisy -- what happened? :shocked: 

Didn't I just tell you to pull my words and ONLY my words!!!!!  

Neither German Sheperd nor Doberman are on my list of words. :smilie_tischkante: 

Is it too late to change my list to all the words that you've picked so far???? :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pebble's mama

21/30 :bysmilie:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

only 7 more words to go - come on daisy - pick some good ones  But don't pick them tommorrow cause I have to get on a plane.


----------



## SicilianRose

20/30


----------



## Gemma

25


----------



## njdrake

I've been gone and just got home. The first thing I did was check bingo LOL

22/30 Is it too late to redo my words and give you a new and improved list?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 25 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734281


> I've been gone and just got home. The first thing I did was check bingo LOL
> 
> 22/30 Is it too late to redo my words and give you a new and improved list? [/B]


See -- that was my point exactly. I want to redo my list of words to include all of those that you've already picked. :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin

19/30 :smheat:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

24!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

23/30 :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy

21/30......Not so bad!


----------



## angel's mom

22/30


----------



## jodublin

:smheat: phew i was hoping the bingo was'nt finished  jo


----------



## Cupcake2007

today i have a long day... im probbly going to miss bingo


----------



## daisyg

Today has been a long day......I have been moving stuff since 8am and now I just got home......and I have no water...ughhhhh...I hope they didn't disconnect it and connected it at the other house yet because we still have 2 days left here. I'm soooo tired and a bit frustrated came you blame me?

*Collie*


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Awww, Daisy, you have so much going on right now. I can understand your frustrations. I hope that your water isn't turned off while you are still at your current place. Try to take some time to rest.


----------



## ggenchur

i have collie


----------



## Lacie's Mom

24/31 :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake

Daisy I hope you're feeling better and you have your water back on.

Now down to business ..... 23/31 I need more words on my list so I can catch up.


----------



## sassy's mommy

24/30 :chili:


----------



## diamonds mommy

22/31


----------



## Madison's Mom

23/31 for me.

I'm going away for the weekend to visit my daughter who just moved to Louisiana....she'd better have her internet connected by the time I get there so I can keep up!


----------



## njdrake

Daisy called and she's not feeling well. NOTHING SERIOUS. 
She ask me to post for her so here's your new word.....

#32 Shih Tzu

I'll be posting another one later.
Jane


----------



## sassy's mommy

:chili: 25/30 :chili: 


Jane........no fair checking your words and throwing the drawn word back in the hat if you don't have that one :HistericalSmiley: just kidding :chili:


----------



## Gemma

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 27 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735428


> Daisy called and she's not feeling well. NOTHING SERIOUS.
> She ask me to post for her so here's your new word.....
> 
> #32 Shih Tzu
> 
> I'll be posting another one later.
> Jane[/B]


I hope she gave you my list so you can pick the right words rayer: you are doing good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735432


> :chili: 25/30 :chili:
> 
> 
> Jane........no fair checking your words and throwing the drawn word back in the hat if you don't have that one :HistericalSmiley: just kidding :chili:[/B]



QUOTE (Sparkey @ Feb 27 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735443


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 27 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735428





> Daisy called and she's not feeling well. NOTHING SERIOUS.
> She ask me to post for her so here's your new word.....
> 
> #32 Shih Tzu
> 
> I'll be posting another one later.
> Jane[/B]


I hope she gave you my list so you can pick the right words rayer: you are doing good so far :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Do you mean I'm shouldn't just give the words on my list instead of the ones Daisy gives me?  
Does this mean I have to play nice? :smilie_tischkante: 

I do have an advantage now ..... I know immediately if I have that word or not, so if I wasn't so far behind that might help. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 27 2009, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735448


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 27 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735432





> :chili: 25/30 :chili:
> 
> 
> Jane........no fair checking your words and throwing the drawn word back in the hat if you don't have that one :HistericalSmiley: just kidding :chili:[/B]



QUOTE (Sparkey @ Feb 27 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735443


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 27 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735428





> Daisy called and she's not feeling well. NOTHING SERIOUS.
> She ask me to post for her so here's your new word.....
> 
> #32 Shih Tzu
> 
> I'll be posting another one later.
> Jane[/B]


I hope she gave you my list so you can pick the right words rayer: you are doing good so far :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Do you mean I'm shouldn't just give the words on my list instead of the ones Daisy gives me?  
Does this mean I have to play nice? :smilie_tischkante: 

I do have an advantage now ..... I know immediately if I have that word or not, so if I wasn't so far behind that might help. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: k: :yes:


----------



## jodublin

hi jane ,thank GOD Daisy has decided to take things easy send her my love and hugs .. :grouphug: jo.
20/30


----------



## Cosy

23/31 counting that shih tzu


----------



## Lacie's Mom

25/32 -- I was going to tell Daisy that I would be happy to pull the rest of the words for her (of course, they would be the ones on my list).  Maybe that's why she didn't accept my offer. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously -- I'm worried that Daisy is overdoing it with the move. We want a HEALTHY Ryan.


----------



## Cupcake2007

i think we r all going to win at the same time!!!!

i have a feeling we have all the same words left....


----------



## rosietoby

Daisy,
Bingo can wait, take care of yourself!
I only have 7 left!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Maybe baby Ryan is waiting to hear someone scream BINGO! :chili: That would mean time is up, time to come out and greet the world. :HistericalSmiley: I hope Daisy is getting plenty of rest.


----------



## njdrake

#33 Miniature Schnauzer

OK, where's the bingo's?

I'm coming up way to slow 25/33 :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Daisy, I think we can all agree that we will wait for you to feel better to continue playing. I have a few words left as well. I really hope that you feel better soon - we can't wait to meet you Ryan but we do want you to be healthy


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I think that word must be WRONG!!!! I don't have Minature Schnauzer on my list of word choices. See -- it would have been better if I had pulled the words. I would have made sure to pull the ones on my list.   :biggrin:  

Still at 25/33.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

I'm stuck at 24.....I think Klarisa is right, everyone is going to end up calling bingo at the same time! It seems like everyone has about the same number to go. Well at least Daisy is taking some time out to rest. Ryan & Daisy's health is more important than bingo.


----------



## mimi2

23/33.....ugh


----------



## sassy's mommy

26...........I got 26 :chili: c'mom just 4 more :chili:


----------



## jodublin

23/33 ..


----------



## ggenchur

i have the 2 words


----------



## Gemma

I only need 3 more :biggrin: maybe we should have a certain time that the rest of my words get pulled so I know when to login and say BINGO :woohoo2: ?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 27 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735553


> #33 Miniature Schnauzer
> 
> OK, where's the bingo's?
> 
> I'm coming up way to slow 25/33 :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



OK where did Schnauzer come from where did she post that one??


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Oh Jane's doing them.....is that because last time you went to the airport and missed out....LOL


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 27 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735668


> Oh Jane's doing them.....is that because last time you went to the airport and missed out....LOL[/B]


LOL that will be something my mom will remember for a very long time, waiting at the airport while I finished bingo. (I was only a couple of minutes late)


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (njdrake @ Feb 27 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735686


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 27 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735668





> Oh Jane's doing them.....is that because last time you went to the airport and missed out....LOL[/B]


LOL that will be something my mom will remember for a very long time, waiting at the airport while I finished bingo. (I was only a couple of minutes late) 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL I remember that from last time we played bingo!! All I kept thinking was your poor Mom! LOL!!!


----------



## diamonds mommy

24/33.....Get well soon Daisy! 6 more to go!


----------



## pebble's mama

23/33


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Daisy....ohh Daisy do I need to call you again to make sure you and that little pumpkin in your belly are ok???


----------



## jodublin

sorry only 22/32 ? :hysteric:


----------



## The A Team

23/33 Bring 'em on....I'm not that far behind!!!


----------



## njdrake

I just talked to Daisy and she's fine, she's just been really busy moving. She has her Internet now so she'll be on this evening to post more words and she'll finish Bingo tomorrow. :aktion033: 

Here's a word to hold us over until she gets on with more this evening.


#34 Chihuahua


----------



## SicilianRose

24/34 :smheat: I dont think there is any hope for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

26/34. Not doing as well as I had hoped. :shocked:


----------



## Cosy

25/34 Gettin' there!


----------



## daisyg

Word #35

*Bloodhound*

I will give an update tomorrow morning...so tired!!

~Daisy


----------



## njdrake

I liked it better when I was doing it :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm down another one! 26/35 :smilie_tischkante: 

get some rest Daisy!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

27!!!! I had both of those and just need 3 more. I'm substituting tomorrow, so I'll try to check but knowing my luck I'll have bingo and not be able to get online to post it :bysmilie:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Yes rest and call me tomorrow I called you yesterday to make sure you were alive and ticking!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Oh and BTW those 2 words sux!!


----------



## diamonds mommy

26/35! Daisy I hope you feel better!


----------



## sassy's mommy

26 :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose

25/35 :smheat:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Daisy -- hope you are doing OK. We're all worried about you and little Ryan.

Now to the words -- I know that Bloodhound cannot possibly be correct because it's *NOT ON MY LIST*. :smpullhair: 

I thought we were going to finish Bingo Lingo by only pulling words from MY list. :HistericalSmiley: 

Still holding at 26/35. :huh:


----------



## ggenchur

those two dogs are not on my list either


----------



## Gemma

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 2 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737802


> Oh and BTW those 2 words sux!![/B]


 I agree :smstarz: still 27


----------



## daisyg

*English Toy Spaniel

Pomeranian 

Update on me:

I woke up this morning I has only minor contractions soo nothing big....I went to my dentist appointment and had a tooth taken out OUCH!!!!! Got home and went straight to bed...first time I really rested in a while! Life was soo busy these last couple of days. Ryan has been kicking me like crazy today. Dusty and Molly are fine.....Dusty is just alot more clingy these days.

Only a couple of words left!!!!

~Daisy*


----------



## jodublin

iam trying to figure out how come i have 4 dogs left ???jo


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 3 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738144


> *English Toy Spaniel
> 
> Pomeranian
> 
> Update on me:
> 
> I woke up this morning I has only minor contractions soo nothing big....I went to my dentist appointment and had a tooth taken out OUCH!!!!! Got home and went straight to bed...first time I really rested in a while! Life was soo busy these last couple of days. Ryan has been kicking me like crazy today. Dusty and Molly are fine.....Dusty is just alot more clingy these days.
> 
> Only a couple of words left!!!!
> 
> ~Daisy*



You poor thing! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: You need to rest and drink plenty of fluids!


----------



## jodublin

27/37 ...awww hugs for dusty :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby

Ouch!! I need one pulled too but won't go. It's been quite a few years!

Still have 3 words!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

28/37 -- only 2 Words to Go!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## krisT

Oh boy 28 words :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose

I am so happy that you are ok. Sucks about the tooth though, I hate the dentisit. 

So far 27/37 only three words to go. :smheat:


----------



## diamonds mommy

27/37.....How could this happen to me I want to win......tear tear! lol


----------



## harrysmom

28/37.... two more to go!!!! :chili: :chili:

Glad to hear you're okay!!!!


----------



## njdrake

Daisy I'm so glad you're doing OK. I'm glad you got the dentist appointment out of the way and now you need to rest!

Now to Bingo ........ those were good words!! 28/37


----------



## jerricks

more words, I only need 1


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I too only need one more word


----------



## daisyg

Ughhh...after I posted the words yesterday my internet and house phone went out...I'm soo over that...and tech is coming today. PLease send your prayers my way things need to look up!

*Okay now BINGO.....
I want to know how many people are on before I post any more words. Please reply so I can know who is on so that I can decide if there is enough people to continue since we only need a couple of words.*

Thanks, 
Daisy


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm on -- so just go ahead and pull my 2 words and I'll say BINGO!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

How are you feeling and how is little Ryan doing? You need to be RESTING!!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423

I'm here! I need 3 more....


----------



## mimi2

I'm here!


----------



## rosietoby

I'm here. Sorry about all of the problems!


----------



## Gemma

good morning, just got to work so I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## Cupcake2007

im on!!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

3 more! Pull my words!!!!!! Lets go, I'm ready to bingo!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2007

i think u should just pull the words now since last time some of us missed it due to electricity going out anddd having to run to the store for toilet paper hahah


----------



## rosietoby

Forgot to enable email notifications, don't mind me!


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Mar 4 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738745


> Forgot to enable email notifications, don't mind me![/B]


Mine aren't working!!!


----------



## Cosy

Does anyone have just one to get? I think we're all stuck at 2 or 3. It may be
a wild bingo!


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 4 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738753


> Does anyone have just one to get? I think we're all stuck at 2 or 3. It may be
> a wild bingo![/B]




Thats what i was thinking!!!! there are only three left! AHH!


----------



## jerricks

I'm on here too!


----------



## angel's mom

Ohhhh!!! I just know I'm going to miss the words! I only need two more, but have to go back to work in a few minutes!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

I'm on now!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Im ready - I just have one more word  Please pull a word before I have to leave


----------



## angelsugar

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738709


> Ughhh...after I posted the words yesterday my internet and house phone went out...I'm soo over that...and tech is coming today. PLease send your prayers my way things need to look up!
> 
> *Okay now BINGO.....
> I want to know how many people are on before I post any more words. Please reply so I can know who is on so that I can decide if there is enough people to continue since we only need a couple of words.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Daisy[/B]



I am here.....with 3 left!


----------



## Madison's Mom

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738709


> Ughhh...after I posted the words yesterday my internet and house phone went out...I'm soo over that...and tech is coming today. PLease send your prayers my way things need to look up!
> 
> *Okay now BINGO.....
> I want to know how many people are on before I post any more words. Please reply so I can know who is on so that I can decide if there is enough people to continue since we only need a couple of words.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Daisy[/B]


Present


----------



## KAG

Here
xoxox


----------



## sassy's mommy

Here!


----------



## Cupcake2007

STILL HERE LOL!


----------



## diamonds mommy

I'm here! Ready to bingo!!! I want the brush! LOL


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Daisy is toying with our emotions! lol Count me in as 'still here'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 4 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738813


> Daisy is toying with our emotions! lol Count me in as 'still here'!!! :biggrin:[/B]


LOL

I keep checking... we're waiting Daisy!

Hope little Ryan didn't decide to make his debut!


----------



## daisyg

Posting word in 20 mins.....just giving others a chance to check!

I'm so nervous for all of you!!
My internet better not go out!!!!

LOL!

~Daisy


----------



## jenniferhope423

I'm still here too!! Watching this thread like a hawk LOL


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738816


> Posting *word *in 20 mins.....just giving others a chance to check!
> 
> I'm so nervous for all of you!!
> My internet better not go out!!!!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ~Daisy[/B]



Just one?!

But I need two


----------



## diamonds mommy

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738817


> I'm still here too!! Watching this thread like a hawk LOL[/B]






I'm on my G1 constantly hitting refresh!!! Lol! I feel like its Christmas and I'm waiting on santa!!!


----------



## Gemma

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738816


> Posting word in 20 mins.....just giving others a chance to check!
> 
> I'm so nervous for all of you!!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ~Daisy[/B]


Daisy don't be nervous, just give me my 2 words :innocent: I am donating a hand made sweater for a price :flowers:


----------



## njdrake

I'm here


----------



## Hunter's Mom

ready


----------



## jenniferhope423

waiting anxiously.....


----------



## Cupcake2007

ahhhh the anticipation.... i need to study for my exam that i have at 4 but i cant concentrate because of bngoooooo


----------



## jenniferhope423

My refresh button is getting a major workout LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy

Waiting!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I think all of ours are  It truly is like waiting for Santa - please don't let Daisy's internet crash!!!!


----------



## daisyg

Ohhhhh...I feel stalked...

Word #38

*BOXER*


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738840


> My refresh button is getting a major workout LOL[/B]


Mine too and I'm not leaving this computer until I bingo LOL

Daisy where are you? Mom won't feed us or take us out because she's afraid she'll miss her words. 
Hurry Daisy, we need to potty and we're hungry.
Love, Zoey & Tess


----------



## sassy's mommy

:chili:


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738844


> Ohhhhh...I feel stalked...
> 
> Word #38
> 
> *BOXER*[/B]


 :thmbdn: :hysteric: :smmadder:


----------



## jenniferhope423

YEAH 2 more to go!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

I need 2 more too!! The suspense is killing me :smheat:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

:smpullhair: :smmadder: :smtease: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## njdrake

Good one!! I only need 1 more.
MORE WORDS!


----------



## Cupcake2007

oh gosh... lmao we r all going to make bingo at the same time!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

only one more


----------



## Gemma

:w00t: one more


----------



## jenniferhope423

When do we get the next one??


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738855


> When do we get the next one??[/B]


LOL We are all so patient! LOL


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Mar 4 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738856


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738855





> When do we get the next one??[/B]


LOL We are all so patient! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
he he he


----------



## rosietoby

:smheat: AGHHHH!!!!


----------



## daisyg

IN 5 min I will post the next word!


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738859


> IN 5 min I will post the next word![/B]


 :walklikeanegyptian: :clap: :yahoo:


----------



## rosietoby

OG TWO WORDS!!!! :shocked:


----------



## jenniferhope423

YIPPEEE waiting for 2:11 to get here LOL


----------



## Cupcake2007

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## Cupcake2007

the girls need to go out and pee i need to use the potty lol but i refuse to go!! lmao!! this is insane!


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 4 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738867


> the girls need to go out and pee i need to use the potty lol but i refuse to go!! lmao!! this is insane![/B]


You have 3 minutes!!! Hurry!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

:chili: OH yeeeeah!!! 1 down, 2 to go!!! Come on bingo, come on bingo!!!!!


----------



## rosietoby

Ya go so i get bingo instead of you!!!


----------



## KAG

Hurry, please. This is the longest game I've ever played in my life.
xoxoxo


----------



## Cupcake2007

lol no one is going potty! lol!!! the girls take FOREVERRRRRRR to find a spot, sniff around... ughh

one more minuet!


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 4 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738873


> Hurry, please. This is the longest game I've ever played in my life.
> xoxoxo[/B]


I just LOVE your siggy!! That is too precious :wub:


----------



## rosietoby

It's 3:11 !!!!!!1 :shocked:


----------



## Cupcake2007

kerry ur siggy IS sooo aroable!!!


----------



## Gemma

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738875


> QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 4 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738873





> Hurry, please. This is the longest game I've ever played in my life.
> xoxoxo[/B]


I just LOVE your siggy!! That is too precious :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE] don't try to distract me :smrofl:


----------



## Cupcake2007

ok its timeee!!!


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738875


> QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 4 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738873





> Hurry, please. This is the longest game I've ever played in my life.
> xoxoxo[/B]


I just LOVE your siggy!! That is too precious :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, thank you, Jennifer. It was Crisse's anniversary and I said to the 2 little ones, give Crisse kisses, and they did! Give Bailey Grace a kiss, she's beautiful.
xoxoxo

Thank you, Klarisa.
xoxo


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

I can't stand this, I think I'm going to have an anxiety attack!!!!! LOL


----------



## Cupcake2007

daisy lied lmao! she is prolly messing with us! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## rosietoby

:smheat: :smheat: :smilie_tischkante: :yucky:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

maybe her clock is different than ours ?!?!?!


----------



## Cupcake2007

but 5 minuets is the same EVERYWHERE!! lol!


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738887


> maybe her clock is different than ours ?!?!?![/B]


Maybe???


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 4 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738885


> daisy lied lmao! she is prolly messing with us! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:[/B]


I think you're right


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 4 2009, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738888


> but 5 minuets is the same EVERYWHERE!! lol![/B]


hahahaha your right!!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

She's watching all of us crazies posting every minute waiting for her. lol I'm declaring official insanity. :smstarz: :smtease: :smpullhair:


----------



## jenniferhope423

Where Oh Where Has Daisy Gone? Where Oh Where Could She Be???


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Daisy hurry before they tar and feather you!!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2007

omg im cracking up this is so funny!


----------



## KAG

Maybe her water broke!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Cupcake2007

imagine if the prize was like 1 million dollars.... we would be going even more INSANEEEE


----------



## rosietoby

Maybe her computer had a problem???


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738896


> Daisy hurry before they tar and feather you!!!!! [/B]


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

That;s what I was thinking.


----------



## daisyg

WORD # 39
*
Dachshund*


----------



## Hunter's Mom

BINGO!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

UGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## rosietoby

one more!!!!1 :smheat:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

LOL I love all the speculation as to what is going on. You would think this WAS for a million dollars the way we are all waiting around!


----------



## Gemma

oh nooooooooooooooo :faint:


----------



## MandyMc65

post the last word!!! :smheat:


----------



## jenniferhope423

AHHHH One more measly word to go!!!!!!!!!!!
:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## njdrake

Daisy don't make me come over there!! :HistericalSmiley: 

More words! please


----------



## Cupcake2007

EEEK!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

ONE MORE!!!! I'M SO CLOSE!!!!!!


----------



## KAG

Congratulations, Hunter'sMom.
xoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy

There is only one word left so I guess we all bingo now!


----------



## jenniferhope423

How strange that only one person has bingo with all of the possible combinations that could be made with the words


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 4 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738915


> Congratulations, Hunter'sMom.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Thanks - now I can make that phone call I have been needing to make for 20minutes


----------



## Cupcake2007

lol nooo..


its who ever posts bingo first!


----------



## daisyg

Congrats Hunter's MOM!

Last word in 6 min!


----------



## MandyMc65

I think Daisy likes to be stalked


----------



## jenniferhope423

OK Now it's nerve racking........ Only one word and so many people to BINGO!!


----------



## rosietoby

wait theres only one word left.


----------



## tigerpawswhit

ONE MORE!!!! I'm glad this will be over @ 3:30 because Stella has a vet appt at 4:15!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738917


> How strange that only one person has bingo with all of the possible combinations that could be made with the words[/B]



It seems that everyone here likes the same dog breeds OR everyone picked the ones that they thought no one else would pick in an attempt to increase their chance at winning  GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :wub:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

So its only the first person to call bingo who wins? What happens with all of the donated prizes? Not that they can't be used, but just curious?


----------



## tigerpawswhit

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738930


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738917





> How strange that only one person has bingo with all of the possible combinations that could be made with the words[/B]



It seems that everyone here likes the same dog breeds OR everyone picked the ones that they thought no one else would pick in an attempt to increase their chance at winning  GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just randomly eliminated words from my list....this is strange!


----------



## KAG

Sorry to be a dolt. I'm confused. Since Hunter's Mom won, I thought that we'd start all over again with a new game with new words.
xoxoxo


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

It is kind of weird that so many people chose the same words. :blink:


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Mar 4 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738932


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738930





> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 4 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738917





> How strange that only one person has bingo with all of the possible combinations that could be made with the words[/B]



It seems that everyone here likes the same dog breeds OR everyone picked the ones that they thought no one else would pick in an attempt to increase their chance at winning  GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just randomly eliminated words from my list....this is strange!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me too!


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 4 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738934


> Sorry to be a dolt. I'm confused. Since Hunter's Mom won, I thought that we'd start all over again with a new game with new words.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Ya but then we would wait another full day!!!


----------



## daisyg

It's in the order Bingo is called there are 19 prizes.

1. Hunter's mom

and so on!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

Someone who played the last time may be able to explain better, but I think we continue until all the prizes are given out...since there is only 1 word left I don't know how that will work, but people who aren't on here right now could still bingo and win.


----------



## Gemma

I think it depends on the order of the bingos posted. until all prices are gone. if there is 5 prices and 6 people bingo then one doesn't get a price


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Mar 4 2009, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738940


> I think it depends on the order of the bingos posted. until all prices are gone. if there is 5 prices and 6 people bingo then one doesn't get a price[/B]


Yes I believe that is how it goes.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738938


> It's in the order Bingo is called there are 19 prizes.
> 
> 1. Hunter's mom
> 
> and so on![/B]


Thanks for clarifying Daisy! I was confused! LOL


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 4 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738942


> QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738938





> It's in the order Bingo is called there are 19 prizes.
> 
> 1. Hunter's mom
> 
> and so on![/B]


Thanks for clarifying Daisy! I was confused! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Doesn't take much :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## daisyg

Okay here goes nothing...LOL...please don't have a panic attack!


----------



## Gemma

ready , set , goooooooooooo


----------



## MandyMc65

come on


----------



## KAG

bingo.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Mar 4 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738943


> QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 4 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738942





> QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738938





> It's in the order Bingo is called there are 19 prizes.
> 
> 1. Hunter's mom
> 
> and so on![/B]


Thanks for clarifying Daisy! I was confused! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Doesn't take much :smtease: :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, that's not the first time you've said that to me! LOL It must be true! :biggrin:


----------



## daisyg

*GOLDEN RETRIEVER *


----------



## rosietoby

she didnt say it


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738949


> *GOLDEN RETRIEVER *[/B]


bingo


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738949


> *GOLDEN RETRIEVER *[/B]


BINGO!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423

BINGO


----------



## Gemma

*Bingo *_ :woohoo2: _


----------



## sassy's mommy

BINGO


----------



## Cupcake2007

bingo


----------



## tigerpawswhit

BINGO!!!!!!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## jerricks

BINGO ON THE 40TH WORD, 
YEAH!!!!!


----------



## njdrake

BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



TG, now we get to go potty
Love Zoey & Tess


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 4 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738948


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Mar 4 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738943





> QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Mar 4 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738942





> QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738938





> It's in the order Bingo is called there are 19 prizes.
> 
> 1. Hunter's mom
> 
> and so on![/B]


Thanks for clarifying Daisy! I was confused! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Doesn't take much :smtease: :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, that's not the first time you've said that to me! LOL It must be true! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Just thought I'd tell you again


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Mar 4 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738950


> she didnt say it[/B]


The first page of the tread said words 1-40 posted.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Ahh finally! My nerves can calm down and my refresh button can rest. LOL


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 4 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738962


> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Mar 4 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738950





> she didnt say it[/B]


The first page of the tread said words 1-40 posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]
O I wasnt looking!!! I was so focused for like...EVER and the second I pick up Holly everyone is yelling bingo!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

This was a very fun - although down to the wire stressful game. Thank you so much Daisy for getting it started and keeping it going despite Baby Ryan giving you a little bit of a hard time (and a tooth problem on top of it all!). :wub:


----------



## daisyg

Ohhhh there are still prizes left those others need to get on.....Sorry for the confusion KAG...you got a prize.


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738968


> Ohhhh there are still prizes left those others need to get on.....Sorry for the confusion KAG...you got a prize.[/B]


When will you post who wins the prizes???


----------



## Cupcake2007

i know me too! i actually had it on the add post page where u type and kept refreshing it!! and i didnt see the word and everone kepy saying BINGO so i went to look and she posted it like AFTER several said bingo!

anywho.. CONGRATS TO US THAT WON! lol


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738968


> Ohhhh there are still prizes left those others need to get on.....Sorry for the confusion KAG...you got a prize.[/B]


Daisy, speaking of prizes, I placed an order for new Madan brushes on 2/18. I haven't received them yet. Whomever won the brush can pm me their address, I'll make sure they get it. If that's ok with you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## jenniferhope423

That was fun!! Thanks Daisy for organizing the game. Congrats to everyone who won!!


----------



## Cosy

ROTFL BINGO!!!! though I guess I'm not first. LOL!


----------



## Cupcake2007

now for all us crazies who refused to take the fluff out to potty, make important phone calls, or just sat at the computer refreshing and refreshing 

a drink! 


TO SM BINGO!



:drinkup:


----------



## diamonds mommy

bingo.........is the brush still available.....PLEASE


----------



## nikkivong

i didnt play this time around but it seems like it was super fun...!! daisy, you are awesome for arranging this.. next time, im playing for sure!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 4 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738976


> now for all us crazies who refused to take the fluff out to potty, make important phone calls, or just sat at the computer refreshing and refreshing
> 
> a drink!
> 
> 
> TO SM BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> :drinkup:[/B]


TO SM BINGO!


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Mar 4 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738977


> bingo.........is the brush still available.....PLEASE[/B]




i think we dont get to chose the prize we want lol! i think its the order in which the bingo was called or idk! lol! yay for bingo


----------



## rosietoby

I think daisy should pick the prizes because she put it all together.


----------



## daisyg

Here is the list so far:

*SM BINGO LINGO PRIZES**:


**(3) Bows by Daisy* *(winner:xo Daisy Baby ox)*
*
(1) Biggy Blanket donated by Lillykins **(winner:Sparkey)*
*
(1) Dog Necklace (Small) Donated by NJDrake **(winner:KAG)*
*
(1) Dog Necklace (MED) Donated by NJDrake **(winner:Cupcake)*
*
(1) BE Eyeshadow donated by MandyMC **(winner*
*
(1) Bag of Buddy Biscuits donated by Lacie's Mom **(winner*
* 
(1) Handmade Sweater donated by Sparkey's Mom **(winner:Hunter's Mom)**

(1) $15 Gift Certificate for www.Luvmyfurbaby.com from LuvmyFurBaby **(winner:Jennifer Hope)*
*
(1) Custom Harness (boy/girl) donated by Cupcake07 **(winner:Jerricks)*
*
(1) Custom Harness (boy/girl) donated by Cupcake07 **(winner:Rosie Toby)*
*
(1) Jelly Jar Candle from Bobbie's Handmade Candles donated by Deuce **(winner:Cosy)*
*
(2) Purple Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner*
*
(2) Orange Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner*
*
(2) Pink Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winneriamonds Mommy)*
*
(2) Yellow Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner*
*
(1) Handmade Gift Basket (Toy, Treat, and bows or bandana) **(winner:Tigerpawswhit)*
*
(1) Bath and Body Work Gift Set donated by Harry's Mom **(winner:**Sassy's Mom**)*
*
(1) Handmade NapMAT donated by Madison's Mom **(winner:NJDrake)*
*
(1) Madam Brush donated by KAG **(winner:Mandy MC)

I did it by order bingo was called out.
*


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

:drinkup: :wine: arty: :wine: :drinkup: 
Woohoo! To SM bingo! this was super fun!


----------



## daisyg

I'll be back on a little bit later to finish up the prize list as Bingo is called out.

Got to go finish Ryan's room!

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO WON......still 5 prizes left!

~Daisy


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738983


> Here is the list so far:
> 
> *SM BINGO LINGO PRIZES**:
> 
> 
> **(3) Bows by Daisy* *(winner:xo Daisy Baby ox)*
> *
> (1) Biggy Blanket donated by Lillykins **(winner:Sparkey)*
> *
> (1) Dog Necklace (Small) Donated by NJDrake **(winner:KAG)*
> *
> (1) Dog Necklace (MED) Donated by NJDrake **(winner:Cupcake)*
> *
> (1) BE Eyeshadow donated by MandyMC **(winner*
> *
> (1) Bag of Buddy Biscuits donated by Lacie's Mom **(winner*
> *
> (1) Handmade Sweater donated by Sparkey's Mom **(winner:Hunter's Mom)**
> 
> (1) $15 Gift Certificate for www.Luvmyfurbaby.com from LuvmyFurBaby **(winner:Jennifer Hope)*
> *
> (1) Custom Harness (boy/girl) donated by Cupcake07 **(winner:Jerricks)*
> *
> (1) Custom Harness (boy/girl) donated by Cupcake07 **(winner:Rosie Toby)*
> *
> (1) Jelly Jar Candle from Bobbie's Handmade Candles donated by Deuce **(winner:Cosy)*
> *
> (2) Purple Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner*
> *
> (2) Orange Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner*
> *
> (2) Pink Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winneriamonds Mommy)*
> *
> (2) Yellow Aria Crocheted flower bows donated by Tigerpawswhit **(winner*
> *
> (1) Handmade Gift Basket (Toy, Treat, and bows or bandana) **(winner:Tigerpawswhit)*
> *
> (1) Bath and Body Work Gift Set donated by Harry's Mom **(winner:**Sassy's Mom**)*
> *
> (1) Handmade NapMAT donated by Madison's Mom **(winner:NJDrake)*
> *
> (1) Madam Brush donated by KAG **(winner:Mandy MC)
> 
> I did it by order bingo was called out.
> *[/B]


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Gemma

This was so fun :clap: Thank you Daisy :hugging:


----------



## diamonds mommy

Thanks Daisy!


----------



## lillykins

BINGO!!!

(why do I feel really silly??)


----------



## MandyMc65

Thanks Daisy this was fun!!

Only 4 prizes left!!! C'mon Bingo players!


----------



## sassy's mommy

:chili: Oh, I am so excited....I was hopeing for the Bath & Body works gift set. :chili:


----------



## njdrake

Daisy you're a sweetheart for doing this while you had so much stuff going on. 
This was great and so much fun!
Thank a bunch!! We really appreciate you :wub: 
hugs, Jane


----------



## jodublin

BINGO ...


----------



## krisT

Bingo bingo bingo!

Did I get it? I had boxer and dachshund as my last 2, but took the kids to the park to play. It is 91 here!

Did I make it?


----------



## Cupcake2007

oh no lynn is going to be upset!! lol!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Uhhhhh - BINGO

I knew I shouldn't have taken a nap!


----------



## rosietoby

Well I had to go to Toyota for 2 hours so my 13 year old was at the computer for me to keep checking. I showed him how to post and check entries last night. He did pretty good I'd say for coming in 3rd!  
How could we all have the same words?! :huh:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OK -- I have Bingo -- but I had to go to a meeting. :crying: I lost again. :crying: :crying: :crying: 

And Daisy -- what color is baby Ryan's room?


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739036


> OK -- I have Bingo -- but I had to go to a meeting. :crying: I lost again. :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> And Daisy -- what color is baby Ryan's room?[/B]


But did you lose? There were 5 prizes left - you might have just squeeked in!!!


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739056


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 4 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739036





> OK -- I have Bingo -- but I had to go to a meeting. :crying: I lost again. :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> And Daisy -- what color is baby Ryan's room?[/B]


But did you lose? There were 5 prizes left - you might have just squeeked in!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think she may be the last one!! :smheat:


----------



## harrysmom

I have bingo, too... but I was at the vet with Teddy.... :shocked:


----------



## revakb2

Why do I have three words left? Duh, I must have missed a day. Boy, you can't be away from this site for even a day. Well, now that I have finally have the hang of things, I want to start again. Maybe this time I can keep track of the words.


----------



## angel's mom

I'm sure I'm way too late, but I bingoed with #40. I hate when work interferes with fun!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

We had 45 words to choose from so there should still be 5 words that weren't pulled.


----------



## mom2bijou

bingo! Am I too late?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 4 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739174


> bingo! Am I too late?[/B]



You're as late as I am :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## ggenchur

i guess im to late to say bingo i was busy yesterday and i could't get on i guess i missed it thank you for letting me play


----------



## Deborah

BINGO we had no INTERNET service yesterday. They are upgrading at my house it means no service.

Congratulations to those that won.

:biggrin: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :rofl:


----------

